# Garden Prep 2010



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

Prepping the garden for the outdoor run. Got some help via outside Home Depot. These guys work hard and have a great work ethic. Big thanx. There will be alot of veges in here along with 10 super pheno AK47 clones that will be veged for 6 weeks prior.

New house, new land, new future harvests..


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 7, 2010)

can wait to see it all in late summer good luck


----------



## FourTwenty (Mar 7, 2010)

looking good.
you gotta love home depot lol


----------



## simo123 (Mar 14, 2010)

nice


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Best of luck man!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 14, 2010)

are those mexicans? LOL. beautiful yard on the edge of some nice woods...lookin good bro :aok:


----------

